# Keinen Zugriff auf einen Rechner im Netzwerk



## Sophus (10. Juni 2004)

Habe zwei Rechner relativ neu (beide Win. XP), die beiden Funktionieren auch im Netzwerk, dann habe ich einen Rechner etwas älter (vorher Win. 98). Auf den älteren Rehner habe ich XP aufgespielt und ihn mit dem Netzwerk verbunden, das hat ja auch geklappt nur nach einigenmalen aus- und anschalten, wollte ich auf ihn zugreifen und bekam die Meldung "Dem Benutzer wurde der angefordete Anmeldetyp auf diesem Computer nicht erteilt". Die Rehner lassen sich alle an pingen nur das die zwei neueren Rechner auf den alten nicht zugreifen können. Die Rechner haben die XP-Home Versionen, habe auch versucht mit Gast-Konten hatte alles fehlgeschlagen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## dAmIsTa (25. Juni 2004)

Wenn du dich nun an der Windows XP Kiste(früher Windows 98) Anmeldest bekommst du die Meldung ja?
Hast du während der Installation auch die Festplatte Formatiert?
War dieses Problem auch vor dem "mehrmaligen an-/ausschalten da?
Kannst du den mapping Befehl? Wenn ja dann versuch mal von der Funktionierenden Kiste auf die "Fehlerhafte" zuzugreifen. Würde mich Interessieren was er dann sagt.
Hier liegt nämlich definitiv ein Berechtigungs-Problem vor. Mit deinen Antworten könnte man dem Problem immer stück für stück näher kommen.

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (25. Juni 2004)

Erstell dir mal auf einer der neueren Kisten ein Benutzerkonto mit den gleichem Namen, Passwort und Rechten wie der  auf dem alten Rechner. Melde dich dann mal auf dem Account an und versuch auf den alten Rechner zuzugreifen. Was passiert dann?


----------

